# Tampa Bay Pompano



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Been catching some nice pompano the last couple of weeks from the Gandy Bridge Catwalk.

A while back someone was asking about the Doc's Goofy Jigs. Here is good photo of a pompano caught on one.










This is a Doc's Jig with an additional teaser. As you can see many times a pompano will hit the teaser fly as often as they do the jig. 

I was out again yesterday and I caught three nice pomps with one going almost 14 inches. That's a good size for early summer.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's a pic of a nice mangrove snapper I caught on the jig as well.










These jigs will catch everything. LOL


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice pics of the Doc's jig. All those times I heard 'em mentioned on that other board but never saw a pic. So you just rig the 2 in tandem and bounce them through the surf?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys.

KZ--Yea, we just bounce em along on the bottom in a quick but short sort of hopping motion. There's different techniques, but as long as you're getting it on the bottom that's the main thing.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

are they widely sold or kinda hard to find?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

How many ounces is that model in the pic?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

KZ--That is the 1/2oz model. That's pretty much all I use, although will drop down to 3/8oz if the current/tide is not strong.

bcx--They are a local area St. Pete/Tampa small operation. I've found a couple places that will do mail order though and I will post after checking with the Forum admin.

If not I will PM you.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would be interested in the mail order information as well. I have been looking for a place to purchase the jigs.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

abass105--I'm waiting to hear back from the admin. I'll let you know either way.

Also one other thing. I've just been informed that Doc is now making a 3/4oz version. Formally 1/2oz was as heavy as he made them. 

This is good news for use in more rough conditions.


----------

